# silvia v. 240...



## SE-R this (Aug 3, 2004)

what is the difference between a silvia and a 240? its a completely lame question i know, but i jus wana find out! ^_^


----------



## lil prison woman (Jul 1, 2004)

hey welcome to the forums but please "search" theres a million threads on this topic


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

brakes
engine selection
windows
options (stereo, bodykit, LSD etc)
minor chassis code
drive orientation
interior trim (door skins mostly)
indicators
badging


----------

